# Whats better: A faster or stronger swing?



## sam132 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey guys,

First post!

Just wondering what's more beneficial to my golf game:

1) A faster swing
2) A stronger swing

Thanks!

Sam


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

A smoother, repeatable swing is what is most benificial to anyone's game...distance isn't everything. Being able to put your ball predictably where you want it is much more important.

Welcome to Golf Forum.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site I agree with Cajun its just a matter of creating a smooth repeatable swing now....


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Neither is better if you do not also have balance, and control in the swing. That would be control of the club head when I say control. If you have both balance and control, then swing speed will be more beneficial. A higher swing speed directly relates to a longer distance.

Having good balance allows all the body parts associated with the swing to work together more efficiently. (tempo & timing) An efficient swing relates to a better use of the centrifugal and centripetal forces, which apply the force to back of the ball at impact. The more force (swing speed) delivered to the back of the ball, the farther the ball will go.

Understanding the Golf Swing 

To me "stronger" relates to more muscle tension in the hands, and arms which is something that does not collide very well with the golfer's swing, and playing decent golf. 

With all that said, it's now time for me to load up my golf junk, venture to the course, and see what kind of balance, and control I have today.  :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Let's differentiate between a fast swing and fast swing speed. You don't want to yank the club into your back swing and then your downswing in a blur. That would be a fast swing. A swing like that is difficult to be consistent with and sometimes even harder to maintain balance.

On the other hand, agreeing with the comments above about repeating the swing over and over with good balance, what you hope to accomplish is a higher speed at the point when the club is actually hitting the ball. That's a matter of creating torque, increasing your arc, keeping your wrists cocked as late as possible, then unloading into the ball and through it to create that higher speed.

Where to start? Lessons with a respected PGA pro.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

I’ve been working hard at developing a consistent golf swing, and I’ve started to realize that trying to copy a complete text book swing with club as near to parallel as possible and a full muscle swing with legs, waist, and arms cranking through the swing is not productive. The distance is not that great and the consistency is horrible if you try to muscle the shot. 

I’ve started to take ¾ swings and concentrate on allowing the clubhead to fly freely as wide as possible on its arc plane on the upswing, and then trying to keep my hands in front of the clubhead on the downswing. My final swing thought is to thrust my right arm out through the swing. I’ve found that by ‘not’ concentrating on clobbering the ball, the ball goes farther with more accuracy. 

To answer to your question, quickness through impact is better than trying to muscle the shot IMHO.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Due to age and physical problems, I've had to learn to swing easier than I used to. My swing used to fall apart as my timing got crazy trying to slow down, but over time, I've gotten used to it.

I still have to remind myself as I approach each shot. It's still my natural inclination to swing harder, but it didn't take me any time to realize I was hitting the ball equally as far with my new swing. I've become a believer.


----------

